# Newbie Girl Here



## RipTideJ (Aug 22, 2012)

hey everyone!

Just here to ask for some tips!
I really want to get into cycling for my cardio exercise. I've been told by numerous people that I should get a hybrid bike. For now, I have a cheap mountain bike just to get a feel for the sport. Once I save up im looking at a specialized vita. What do you guys think?

Also I have an iPhone and I noticed that there are so many cycling apps out there. I'm in between using my phone or to get a bike computer. If you say use the phone, how to you recommend I attach it to the bike or can I put it in my pocket? If you say bike computer what do you recommend?

Those two questions right now are what im focused on. Any tips will help me! Thank you!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

typically, a hybrid bridges the gap between a road bike and mt bike...you already have the mt bike, so why get the half-step option of a hybrid?

80% of the riders I know that went with a hybrid eventually regretted not getting a road bike.

I'm anti-cell phone for a lot of reasons...someone else will surely rec using it.

if you opt for a computer, the Cateye Mity 8 wireless is inexpensive and gives you all the info you need.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

To begin with, you might carry your iphone in your jersey pocket with the Strava or Map My Ride apps running. Definitely put it in a ziploc bag if you do. This is my backup whenever I forget to charge my Garmin 500. 

The problem with using the iphone as a bike computer mounted on the bars or stem is that it's not weatherproof at all, so you have to having it in some kind of waterproof enclosure, and it's not really designed for the level of vibration it gets in that application. Better to get either a very simple bike computer/speedometer (Sigma makes some very good, durable, inexpensive ones like the 509 and 1009), or a more comprehensive bike computer like the Garmin 500. The Garmins look expensive at first, but you can get a good deal for one online and it's very useful to be able to see your data after the ride and even share via Strava if you want.

Also, I would second the recommendation to go with a road bike. If you get into road riding you'll wish you had one.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I also recommend going to a road bike. When I started a few years ago (46 yr old female), I was thinking hybid also, but after talking to my LBS owner, he convinced me to try a road bike before making my final choice. I did, and LOVE it. My mountain bike hasn't been touched since .


----------



## tucg15 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll also go ahead and recommend going with a road bike. Use the mt. bike as a nice change of pace bike now and then.

I'm an iPhone on my bike user and recommend the Cyclemeter app. It's a great app and keeps track of everything you would need to know. 

As for a bike mount, check out the Quad Lock case for iPhone. It is an super strong mount that attaches to the stem and can be moved from bike to bike if you want to. It also has a weatherproof cover which will be available soon which is a great addition to this mount. The mount is expensive though but if you use it all the time like I do it's worth it. Here is the link to check it out. Quad Lock® - iPhone Bike Mount | iPhone Car Mount


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

> Newbie Girl Here


... how U doin'?


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

Get a road bike. Hybrids are ok for certain uses and for a small segment of the population. To get the most out of road riding for speed, long distance comfort, and fitness if you ever want to progress to doing big miles, road bikes are best. I have a cheap cell phone so i don't know anything about apps or Strava or anything like that. It seems cool and all, I just don't have any experience. I would recommend getting a computer though. Don't need anything complicated. There are plenty of option out there in the $30 range (more if you want wireless) that will work fine.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Welcome. Cyclocross bike.

Bike Shop Girl – First Impressions: 2012 Raleigh RX 1.0 Women’s Cyclocross Bike


----------



## RipTideJ (Aug 22, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the advice everyone!

As for the road bike, I probably wont be riding it on the road. Will that be a problem? I know the tires are thinner.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

"I probably wont be riding it on the road. Will that be a problem?"

By that do you mean paved trails or packed dirt trails or something else?

Before buying a new bike (road or hybrid) I would recommend switching tires on your current mountain bike. You could put a narrower and less aggressive tread tire (slick) and ride it that way. Unless your bike has a suspension fork, there is not too much different between that and a hybrid for a new rider.


----------



## marmac (May 30, 2012)

i decided to take up biking more seriously for fitness and last march purchased a vita elite. in the far past i had a bad experience on a road bike i owned so had firmly ruled out road bikes. i was thinking about just taking rides on local MUT trails for fitness. low and behold, i started riding longer distances and in new places. took a rei "into to road bikes" (they supplied the bikes) and discovered that i really could ride a road bike. my biking goals have changed and a road bike is the better choice. so last week i purchased a dolce. i will keep the vita, but i wish i had started with a road bike in the first place. avoid buyers remorse and be sure you test ride hybrids, flat bar road bikes and road bikes before you decide. you would still have your mountain bike for the more rough riding conditions. oh, and i am definitely keeping the vita because there are times it will be the preferred ride. as far as the cost, there isn't a huge difference between my vita and my dolce or similar bikes i tested.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

I originally purchased a Gary Fisher hybrid for fitness about five years ago. Couldn't stand more than an hour on the "comfort" saddle. I rode it about three times a year on the MUTs in my area. The only other times I used the hybrid was on my fluid trainer listening to Cardio Coach on my ipod.

Earlier this year, I went looking for a lighter hybrid so I could go farther and faster. I also wanted a second bike so family and friends without bikes could go riding with me on the MUTs. I also thought I could ride the two miles to my gym for the cardio instead of running on the boring treadmill.

The salesperson strongly suggested a road bike. He said that a lighter hybrid wouldn't make me much faster than my current, HEAVY hybrid. I was nervous about the thinner wheels. However, my first time on the road bike after a proper fitting, I had the biggest smile of relief and those worries disappeared. 

I am more comfortable on my road bike because it it is fitted. Not sure of hybrids, but all they did was size me in a small frame and adjusted the seat. Paying for a fitting is a huge difference!

What I've gained besides speed and distance with a road bike are group rides and rides with friends who have road bikes. I could hardly find any group rides for my hybrid's slooooow speed on the MUTs. I have so many more opportunities to ride with others on the road bike; both on and off the MUTs. I don't have to rely on my friends' schedules to go riding with someone. There are more ride options now than time to ride them all! 

I've gained so much more fitness cardio-wise on my road bike than I ever could on my hybrid... mainly because I can ride longer, faster, and harder on my road bike. I can do hill climbs (much nicer than intervals on flat MUTs) on back country roads to challenge myself. Because I enjoy riding more now, I ride at least 4 times a week.

Riding on the road is so much more fun for me than on the trails. I can not stand riding on the overcrowded MUT trails on the weekends. I feel that I'm more prone to an accident from rude, inattentive, or inexperienced cyclists, walkers, dog walkers, joggers, and tris on their aerobars than I am on the road. On the road, it's me and the hill. 

If you're going to restrict yourself to trails only, look at cyclocross bikes, purchase a hybrid used, or change the wheels on your mountain bike. As always, YMMV. 

As for computers... I had a cheap cateye on my hybrid. For the first couple of months on my road bike, I used the Map My Ride app on my iphone. I recently purchased a Bontrager computer to calculate: heart rate, cadence, speed, altitude, distance, and grade. I was ready to learn how to pace myself on different hills using a computer with cadence and heart rate. Riding my hybrid on the MUTs in my area, it's all flat. So, I never needed anything more than a cheap computer, much less a gps or iphone app.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Go with a road bike, forget the hybrid. They're faster (fun), handlebars are more ergonomic; you're not stuck with one position like a flat bar, and they can be just as comfortable if you get the bike fitted to you.

Buy a cycle computer. Cateye makes several cheap ones, as well as Bontrager and Specialized. Ebay is a good place to buy them new with free shipping.

Use a phone app to track your progress only. Phones rely on GPS to tell you your speed, so there will be latency, and a phone will not be able to give you accurate real time data like a computer.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Hybrids are the worst of both worlds. Get a road bike or a cross bike. 

I second the other comments here regarding computers etc. Too many chances to break/drown your phone with it on the bars. Get a computer or a Garmin 200 or 500.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

OP: as you can tell from these posts, the proponents of drop bar road bikes outnumber those advocating hybrids. And while I agree that most anyone staying with the sport will likely outgrow a hybrid, they do have their place. 

For example, my SO supplements her cycling with other activities/ exercises, so for her a hybrid suites her needs. She does road ride (versus MUTs), averages ~12 MPH and does ~12 mile rides, 3-4 days a week. FWIW she has a Vita and loves it.

Point is, a bike should suite the riders intended uses, so if your goal was to get into longer, endurance type rides (centuries) at some point, because of the ability to change hand positions on a drop bar bike, there are distinct advantages going that route. 

That said, it would be advisable to look longer term at your intended uses, then make a decision based on what best suites your needs.


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't really give any advice on the bike type as I have a mountain bike and a road bike both. Reading what you're looking at, I would consider a cyclocross, but once again, I'm a newbie too so can't really help you. I would say that I'd pick up a cycling computer for your bike. Phones are not weatherproof and not that durable. I currently have the Cateye Micro wireless and I love it. Very cheap at around 50 bucks and tells you really all that you need to know as a beginner.


----------



## gooch1010 (Aug 17, 2012)

I too made the mistake of buying a Hybrid. I thought I would just be doing commuting back and forth to work and a few short rides through the week. Boy was I wrong. I would strongly recommend the Road bike. I ended up switching to the Trek Domane and never looked back. 

As far as the computer I use my Iphone with Cyclemeter app. seems to do a great job for the riding I do. 
I am currently using the Topeak Iphone mount and it works very well and it does come with a waterproof transparent cover that you can add if you like. although I did check out the Quad Lock that tucg recommended and it looks very well made. 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Consider a road bike with the ability to put large 28mm tires on it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Consider a road bike with the ability to put large 28mm tires on it.


This. I have a few bikes now. Started years ago with a Giant Sedona hybrid. Great bike to ride with the kids on MUT's or a boardwalk. A cheap Wally World "road" bike stays on the trainer. 

But two real road bikes get ridden. One is a Tarmac (female version would be the Amira) very aggressive, fast responsive bike. This is my go to bike and the most recent one in the stable.

Before I bought that I had a Secteur. Entry level men's Specialized plush road bike. It now has 28 mm tires and rides really smooth. I could honestly use this bike for anything. No not as smooth and comfy as the old Giant, and not as fast and responsive as the Tarmac but something that really fits all the basic needs.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

RipTideJ said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> Just here to ask for some tips!
> I really want to get into cycling for my cardio exercise. I've been told by numerous people that I should get a hybrid bike. For now, I have a cheap mountain bike just to get a feel for the sport. Once I save up im looking at a specialized vita. What do you guys think?
> ...


Welcome, I am rather new here myself but will be happy to share my experiences with you in the realm of bike purchasing.

I started out last year thinking that due to my size and potential interests with regard to riding buying a MTN Bike (2011 Trek/GF Cobia) and because I had intended to do mostly road for the first year equipped it with Schwable Big Apples. I rode this quite a bit last year. This year, I started to get more heavily into road biking and realized that having the right tool for the job was necessary. So back into the bike market, much to the chagrin (and ire) of my wife, I went. I am now the proud owner of a 2012 Cannondale CAAD10-5, damned fine bike! The reason I am saying all of this is to recommend that if you are interested in road biking, go to the road bike you will wind up spending more money later.

As far as the computer vs. phone question, there are many good answers and they all depend on the individual answering them. I have an iphone, I use Endomondo now, I have used several other ones in the past 2 years and have found this to be most accurate thus far. If you are interested mounting the phone on your bike, look into the lifeproof cases and mounts, rock solid and completely weather proof. The first thing they have you do with the case is the water test, seal the case empty and submerge it for an hour in a bowl/pot of water. Then open it and check for moisture. It has a good o ring seal, one thing to keep in mind they are not like other cases that you swap on and off regularly, the seal will deteriorate.

Good luck and great rides!


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

ExChefinMA said:


> If you are interested mounting the phone on your bike, look into the lifeproof cases and mounts, rock solid and completely weather proof. The first thing they have you do with the case is the water test, seal the case empty and submerge it for an hour in a bowl/pot of water. Then open it and check for moisture. It has a good o ring seal, one thing to keep in mind they are not like other cases that you swap on and off regularly, the seal will deteriorate.


I have a lifeproof case and used to use their handlebar mount. I can recommend the case, not the mount. Going over a bridge at 17mph, hit a bump, my phone literally popped out of the mount and bounced 3-4 times. Held my breath, turned around and found my phone a few inches away from the edge. Phone still works. Great case! Now, my phone stays in my jersey pocket. I'll secure it with rubber bands if I ever decide to use it on the mount (highly doubtful).


----------



## bornonthefourth (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, RipTideJ. I'm new to the forum and will de-lurk to share my experiences.

I'm a woman in my mid-40s and started riding again (after a couple decades off) last year when I bought a hybrid bike to replace my old MTB. That bike served me well to get me into cycling again. 

I recently bought a road bike (Specialized Roubaix) and absolutely LOVE it. I'm keeping my Quick for rainy days and commuting. 

One thing to keep in mind if you decide to get a road bike: try both men- and woman-specific geometries. I tried both in the Cannondale Synapse, Felt, Trek, Specialized Ruby, etc. For me, the Roubaix (men's version of the Ruby) fit me like a glove and it's my dream bike. Interesting note: the Trek Domane has the same geometry for the men and women versions. The colors are the only difference. Very nice bike, but didn't work for me.

I use Cyclemeter on my iPhone and love it. I keep it in a pouch. My husband just surprised me with a Garmin unit and am really enjoying the cadence meter. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree with getting a road bike, I started with a dual sport and am now shopping for a Road Bike. Strava is nice, you can see progress and how you compare to other riders. Sportstrackerlive is very good with statistics, but it's not available yet for an Iphone, only Android. I have my Razrmaxx mounted to the stem, it has a vibration isolator and works great with my phone. The holder I have is the Bikemate slim case 2 - I would highly recommend it - my Phone which is large fits in it very nicely, your I Phone will to but with a lot more room to spare so it may move around a bit. I use both Strava and Sportstracker live at the same time but have sports tracker displayed while riding, strava running in the background, uploading my ride on both apps when I am done.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my Bad Boy hybrid. It's plenty fast for a newbie and built like a tank. I'm using my iPhone and the Cyclemeter app mounted with a Topeak waterproof case. My first week and I have put in 25 miles, so I am still just starting out, but overall I am more than satisfied with my choices.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

buy your bike of choice,(you can always buy another one when you are ready) and your iPhone works fine. 
Turn it on, close all the other apps down because GPS really sucks the battery down), buy an external battery for it and just put it in your pocket when you ride. I found Cyclemeter did not map my route correctly. I talked to tech support and it still fix it (it was cutting off turns) so I am using Strava which works fine.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

My sister bought a hybrid because she didnt want a road bike.....Its now my rain bike because she never rides it. She also has a mtb but never rides it because mtn biking is a bit too technical for her.....I dont even know where her mtb is. 

She finally got a road bike because she does triathlons. The road bike really is a better choice for a lot of people.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Test some flat-bar road bikes and see what you think before automatically going to a hybrid.

For a flatbar roadbike, the Jamis Coda, either Femme or standard, is an excellent deal, and a very smooth ride. Or, a comparable bike with drops. The Coda handles like a road bike without the drops.

But, the Vita is popular with a lot of women when they first start riding, and it is a nice bike. Actually, some people consider the Vita a flatbar roadie. And the tires on it are the same width as the Coda. (32's). 

I did test a Vita. A friend was buying an Ariel hybrid, and that's the bike they loaned me to tag along. I do think the quality of the Coda makes it seem more like a roadbike. The Vita wasn't as good, IMO. 

Just ride a few different models before you decide which feels best.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

As PJ pointed out, your choice depends upon your intended use.

I have a hybrid and a road bike, and ride them both. I put about three times the miles on the road bike as I do on the hybrid. I'll take the road bike for longer rides. I'll take the hybrid when I ride with my wife, typically 20 - 25 miles. I'll also take the hybrid for rides into town, as it has platform pedals. Clipless pedals are a nuisance if you have to stop for lights, stop signs, etc.

I have a Cannondale Quick 4, which has more of a road saddle. The riding position is forward leaning, not upright as in some hybrids. The hybrid costs about a third as much as the road bike.

Give some thought as to your riding intentions, try them both, and then make your decision. Should you start with a hybrid and then decide to get a road bike, you can always sell the hybrid. You might be happy staying with the hybrid. My wife rides her old hybrid several times per week (10 - 25 miles), and has no desire to get a road bike. I can't even talk her into a new hybrid!


----------



## RipTideJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for your replies! I appreciate every single opinion!

After researching, I've decided to go with a road bike. Especially since all of you said to do so!

Now here comes the hard part, right now financially, I can't afford a $1000 bike. My range would be around $500-$700. Any suggestions in that range? Or do you guys think I should just save up for a $1000 bike? Let me know!

I bought a cheap bike computer! And will try it out once I have some down time this week! will let you know!

Thanks again for all the amazing advice


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RipTideJ said:


> I want to thank everyone for your replies! I appreciate every single opinion!
> 
> After researching, I've decided to go with a road bike. Especially since all of you said to do so!
> 
> ...


You could probably find a base model on clearance at this time of the year for the high end of that range, but don't forget you will need at least shorts and a helmet (can make do without jerseys and shoes). The helmet you can get cheap at big box store if you need to. But don't buy online, make sure it fits. Made that mistake twice.

The shorts you can get online. Much cheaper than a local store. Plenty of suggestions on here but I would look at Price Point - Discounts on Mountain Bike and Road Bike Parts, Accessories and Cycling Clothing.

Then look at base level bikes from a few local bike shops and try them out.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

RipTideJ said:


> Now here comes the hard part, right now financially, I can't afford a $1000 bike. My range would be around $500-$700. Any suggestions in that range? Or do you guys think I should just save up for a $1000 bike?


You will get 50 different answers....

Mine, save up a few more months. Go with the $1500 range, ride everything and then purchase from LBS (with a fitting).

Of course now you need to decide what kind of road bike, yay, more decisions!


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not rent a road bike first. Some people don't like using the drop bars and prefer the upright position, so a hybrid would be more advisable.


----------



## perryrl (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can wait, go with the $1000.00 bike. If you are so anxious that you cannot, try craigslist and possibly purchase a $1000.00 bike for the budget you currently have. Whether or not you buy from your LBS (I didn't), you still need to establish some type of relationship with them for maintainence issues. Also getting fit (size-wise) prior to purchase and then for your build once you have the bike ($50-$70) will be done through them. I don't worry about the name on the bike so much as the components and whether or not I can afford it. They're all made in some Asian plant anyway and just assembled in their respective countries. Good luck and try many before deciding on one.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you have someone that can help size you correctly on a bike - you can find really good deals on Craigs list - just make sure you have someone that knows bikes go with you when you have something you are interested in. You can post information on listings here to get you advice as well of course.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Now that you've settled on a drop bar road bike and with a budget of $500-$700, my suggestion (in order of preferences), are:

1) Look for NOS/ closeouts at your LBS. If successful, you'll gt a new bike with a warranty along with the value added services (sizing/ fitting assistance) LBS's offer.

2) Look for used from your LBS's. You'll still get their services and possibly a 30 day warranty. Going this route gives you some assurance the bike is mechanically sound and fits. The downside is they tend to cost a little more.

3) CL, community news, bike coops or similar, but keep the search local, because you want to test ride the bikes. This option has some pitfalls, but to avoid them once you find a bike of interest, ask the seller to bring the bike to a reputable LBS for mechanical as well as fit assessment. They can also give you a ballpark of the bikes worth. There may be a nominal charge, but I'd consider it an investment in safeguarding against the pitfalls of buying sans LBS support. 

This only applies to private sales, so wouldn't apply to a bike coop sale, which is essentially a bike shop.

Lastly, I suggest staying within your budget. This being your first bike, it'll serve as a test bed (of sorts) for you to decide if road riding is for you. If it is, you'll be upgrading when you know more of what you want, and if you don't you'll lose less on the resale.


----------



## boggart (Aug 25, 2012)

I use map my ride on my iPhone, and have a computer. Waiting on my cadence sensor to arrive.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

You should be able to get a new bike for $700 at a bike store no problem. I got mine for $700 in the spring when everyone was buying bikes.


----------

